# Anxiety Disorders > Specific Phobias >  >  Androphobia - Fear of men

## Caelix3

I've always had a fear of men, since I was younger. Nothing traumatic happened to me, involving one either. I don't know why I have this phobia. I just do. Fictional men or male characters, are awesome. But real ones terrify me. Certain ones, cause me more anxiety than  others. I was wondering if anyone else has this fear on this forum. I recently made a Whisper group called Androphobia. To try and find other people who experience the same thing.

----------


## Lunaire

I'm sorry to hear that you have had to deal this phobia. 

I once knew someone else that had a fear of men yelling. They didn't fear men as a whole, but if they heard a man yelling it terrified them.

----------


## Otherside

Damn that sounds horrible. Sorry you have to deal with this.  :Hug:

----------

